# Factory Look Dead Pedal



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wanted a dead pedal -- and was bummed by both offerings in the '04 and '05. Could tell the Holden unit wasn't going to work -- because the driver's side kick panel has nothing to mount on (just a plastic cover with electrical housings in back of it).

Found a photo of a GTO with the carpet removed. Turns out the firewall in front of the panels is perfectly angled to mount a dead pedal with a simple L bracket. Created a cardboard template. My Dad saw it, rummaged around in his shop -- and, of all things, had a piece of metal identical in size. Painted it black, mounted the pedal to the bracket with an aircraft screw, cut a slit in the carpet, drilled a couple of holes, hit 'em with some self tapping screws, filed the screw ends down (as they appear in the wheelwell), and hit the screw ends with some asphalt paint (the identical stuff used in the factory).

What's cool is that the factory mat can be positioned around the plate -- so, again, the whole thing looks like it came from Holden. The carpet looks a little wonky here -- but that's before I put a Velcro pad in place. The carpet and dead pedal aren't going anywhere. It makes driving the car a heck of a lot more fun. While the pedal looks a little off center in the image above, it's just a result of the angle of the shot...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet! 

Izzat an accelerator pedal turned upside-down? What's the P/N?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, it's an accelerator pedal gone Aussie. I think the P/N is 92113881. Just ask the parts guy for an accelerator pedal -- it's sold separately. 

GM list is something like $61 :willy: but there are dealers out there who do stuff like sell at 5% over cost. That's how I got my pedal so inexpensively.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, its a 92113881, and yes that's WAY too expensive!! If you guys are interested let me know and I'll get some, btw I'll sell them for $35.00 ea.
Let me know! :cheers


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

So let me get this straight, you took a piece of angle iron and mounted the pedal to the angle iron, then screwed the angle iron into the kick panel.

for $35 sounds like an idea I may have to pursue. a couple of 1/4 x 1/2 sheet metal screws should hold it right through the carpet.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, that's it. Floorboard/firewall instead of kick panel, though. I've seen all kinds of different solutions -- but wanted something that looked factory. Coulda woulda shoulda taken some pictures, but this whole project came together so fast (20-25 minutes at most) I didn't even think of it until the project was finished.

That said, there are a couple of little things to keep in mind:

1. You might want to consider bending the raised end of the angle iron out just a touch, like an 1/8 of an inch max. The only reason I did that was so the outside edges of the dead pedal and accelerator pedal were equidistant from the footwell. If you do this, fine. If you don't, that's fine, too. I only did it because I'm such a perfectionist. 

2. You'll need some small washers to place between the angle iron and the receptor on the back of the accelerator pedal before bolting them together. The back of the pedal has a raised plastic groove on it -- so unless you use something like 5/8 inch thick metal -- you'll want to fill the gap between the iron and the pedal groove -- so you can really tighten the nut and bolt together without running the risk of breaking the plastic.

Sorry I didn't mention these tidbits earlier. That said, anyone with the cajones to try this would have certainly figured it out on their own. Don't worry about the carpet. It cuts easily with a sharp razor knife -- and your drill bit will go right through without unraveling anything. There's some white padding material near the bottom of the footwell, but it cuts and drills no problem. And there are absolutely no wires, etc. to worry about.

BTW, I wear size 11D shoes. Clearance is not a problem for me. I did graze it a couple of times at first -- but you get used to it and adjust.


----------



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks good man!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

My computer is screwed up!!!! If you wanted the dead pedal let me know we just got them in today!! :cheers 
PM me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

You got in actual dead pedals for an 04 or accelerators that can be converted?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04 Accelerator pedals that can be converted, they didn't make a dead pedal for the 04's :cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Yep, its a 92113881, and yes that's WAY too expensive!! If you guys are interested let me know and I'll get some, btw I'll sell them for $35.00 ea.
> Let me know! :cheers


 GTODEALER I got my Dead Pedal and Blue Tooth parts already (Friday)
You Da Man!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Holden said:


> GTODEALER I got my Dead Pedal and Blue Tooth parts already (Friday)
> You Da Man!


Thanks, post some pics when it's done! :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, neat to see this old thread pop back up. Surprised nobody else has done this install yet...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Wow, neat to see this old thread pop back up. Surprised nobody else has done this install yet...


 :agree


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I never done seen this post. Very interested now.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

This was the second mod I did to my '04. The first was aftermarket wheels and tires. Surprised nobody else has done this -- as it's cheap and effective.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

GTODEALER said:


> 04 Accelerator pedals that can be converted, they didn't make a dead pedal for the 04's :cheers


Is there a proper metal dead pedal for my '06? It has one covered with carpet, but I want a proper matching dead pedal, not an accelerator.

Is there such a thing, even if it's only sold in Australia? Thanks man.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, there is a dead pedal that is sold in Australia. Thing is, you can not mount it in the American cars. In Australia, because their cars are RHD, their dead pedal screws into the transmission tunnel. In the American cars, the screws go straight into an electrical panel. There's no way around it. The accelerator pedal is an acceptable option. Had it for two years and it looks fine and works fine.


----------

